# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Trudnice i bebe u Petrovoj kupaju se u zagađenoj vodi

## mama_jos_malo

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb/clanak...,30,,139103.jl

Jutarnji list

Datum objave 30.10.2008 07:09

----------


## nikymiki

STRAŠNO!Ta Petrova je zivi horor od bolnice

----------


## Felix

citiram iz jutarnjeg:



> koji tvrdi da djeci nikad ne daju vodu iz slavina za piće prije nego što je prokuhaju.


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

> citiram iz jutarnjeg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				koji tvrdi da djeci nikad ne daju vodu iz slavina za piće prije nego što je prokuhaju.


A ja ne znam bi li na ovo  :? ,   :Crying or Very sad:   ili   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

Osobno sam vidjela kako cistacica istom prljavom krpom koju umace u zmazanu vodu brise pod i slavinu na umivaoniku u bolnickoj sobi. Od tada sam i ruke prala flasiranom vodom.

----------


## Deaedi

To je bilo na SD.

----------


## Felix

ups, ups, necemo na ovaj topic, duplic je  :Smile:  
molim da raspravu nastavimo na ovom topicu bakterija u petrovoj a ovaj zakljucavam.

----------

